# Really really really direct?



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

I've heard that you need to keep fish tanks out of direct sunlight but does just regular sunlight count? In my room I have a window that is almost always closed with the blinds down. I don't think that _direct_ sunlight acturally comes through it. There are loads of bushes outside the window, and when I'm inside right next to the window when it's open I feel barely any heat. (even during the summer) Also, my mom says that my room is really dark.

So would it be okay to keep a reef tank on a wall opposite to the window under these conditions?


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 15, 2007)

then i guess it should be fine. as long as its not direct sunlight. i have the same situation but with a freshwater tank. just monitor the tank a lil and if you see any unnormal changes happening i suggest move it, if you can't, put more blinds on your windows. ;-)


----------



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, I shall do that, thanks. =)


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I would like to point out that people set up reef tanks that use sunlight and some even set up an outside refugium that only uses sunlight. There are also coral farms that only use sun light for there grow out tanks. Point being i wouldn't worry about it. Your biggest factor is going to be heat.


----------



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm feeling much better about this. =)


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Heat will be a huge factor when sunlight comes to play. I hope you've got a pretty decent chiller


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

How many times and in how many posts are you going to ask this same question? Are you hoping the answer will change?? 

If you want to risk a Green water tank or an algae infested cespool that kills your tank then take the chance and go for it! Otherwise, Stop posting the same question over and over. The song remains the same!

And while heat is a huge factor as stated, The actual light itself is what will make the algae grow like mad. Do as you wish. Once I reach this point of seeing someone ignoring the majority I quit offering advice. So from here on out.....Do whatever you want and good luck!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm sorry if I came across rough here but I have seen this same thing happen and then the person comes back begging for help because what we warned them about happened and they lost aquatic life. It drives me insane to know that I could have helped prevent a major problem if someone had listened. If it were 10 people saying they have done it for years with no problems and just me saying no, that's one thing. I have been doing this for 25+ years and manage a LFS. I see this stuff everyday. I just don't want things to go wrong for you and discourage you.

Please forgive my harshness.


----------



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm sorry for pestering everyone about this.... I'm inexperieced with fish. =/


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

From what i get from his post, the tank isn't going to be in direct sunlight. It doesn't sound like he is putting the tank against the window but across the room.


----------



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

Exactly. =)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Flyfins said:


> Exactly. =)


And what I said still stands! I knew what the heck I was talking about! Also as I said, Do as you wish, I am through trying to convince you of the potential problems!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Reefneck, you need to calm down. You gave him your opinion, now leave it at that.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> Reefneck, you need to calm down. You gave him your opinion, now leave it at that.


I don't NEED to calm anything nor do I need a kid telling me to do so! 

See a few posts up where I explained why I come across a little harsh! It's because I am trying to help someone avoid a crisis that I see happen everyday then you have ONE person come along saying "Hey, I did it with no problem" and suddenly the person asking questions thinks it's ok. If I am going to have children telling me to calm down when I try to help someone with my 25+ years experience then you can imagine where you can put this forum site!! I'll glady leave and go where experience is appreciated!


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

Reef Neck your experience is definently appreciated here in Oviedo, Fl.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

ckeene9 said:


> Reef Neck your experience is definently appreciated here in Oviedo, Fl.



Thank you, I am glad to help you anyway I can. Also anyone else that will listen to reason. I don't know everything and will tell you when I am not sure on something but I have also been around the block more than once even having 5 tanks of my own inn my home currently. 

I'll PM you my email as I won't be surprised if all these kid moderators don't ban me for trying to help someone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright, fine, you're trying to help people avoid problems with their tank with your 25+ years experience.....we get it. But obviously its not sinking in and you say you are going to stop replying because of this, yet you continue to yell your advice at them. You said it, hope they listen to it, and leave it alone. Others appreciate your advice, so be happy about that. But getting irritated at one person because they don't doesn't help any situation.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh boy, here we go ...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> yet you continue to yell your advice at them.


You have a LOT to learn! Especially about moderating! THIS IS CALLED YELLING AND I HAVE NOT ONCE MADE A POST THAT LOOKS LIKE THIS!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Heat will be a problem in tank like that if sun hits it for extended period of time. My Reef tank only gets hit in the last two hrs of sunset which doesn't do much. 

I've had a 75g FW tank in direct light purposely to grow algae, but that i was keeping tropheus, never saw a speck of algae, the bastards. 

But would take quite a long time to heat 75g's. Especially when room is kept in the high 60's. With a 55g, as long as it isn't in direct light should be ok but as reefneck pointed out, algae. You prolly will get a buildup of diatom algae unless have a excellent clean up crew which in FW is kinda harder to do then SW.

It is a forum open to discussion, its how get multiple points of view, my neighbor had a 55g, though i never talked to him, he had it directly in the window got grody fast and he moved it, but as mine i showed off especially at nite was a beauty and rub it in his face 

I think, if comes to a problem with the light, not that hard nor expensive to add blinds.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> "Hey, I did it with no problem" and suddenly the person asking questions thinks it's ok.



That's what they told me back when talked about birds and the bee's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Marty for some common sense feedback. You set a good example.


----------



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

I think I'll experiment with an empty little tank and see if algae grows, does that sound like an okay idea?

Even though I really want to start the big tank now, I want to have a clean tank with happy fish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

can go for it, see how long it takes to fill with algae and temperature difference


----------



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

WOW, i think you made 'direct sunlight' a step too much....ambiant light is not going to hurt anything....


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

people actually light reefs with natural sun, if you practice proper husbandry, keep your nitrates and phosphates very low, it doesnt matter how much light you poor into it, algae wont be a problem, especially after you toss in a few snails and hermits. heat will be an issue, but not that much of one. i wouldnt put it directly under a window that faces south, that gets 9 hours of solid sunlight through the day, but in the same room is fine. everyone is really getting too worked up about this question, yes, putting it across from a window is fine. putting it right infront of a window is fine too, if you have blinds or curtains, you wont have any issues at all.


----------

